# Rally Novice A woes



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you video taped your training sessions? And if you also have a tape of your (painful!) time in the ring, comparing the two may help you look at any differences.

Was she pulling forward or to leave the ring?

Have you noted things in the past that scare her?

How comfortable are you (.... or more accurately, "do you think you are") with trialing/that type of environment?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A real trial is quite a leap from even fun matches. There is a lot more people. Strange people. Loud people. Intimidating dogs. And of course you might be a bit nervous and anxious yourself and she can feel that. 

This is a bit complicated, because it technically isn't allowed to bring unentered dogs to shows and I hope people in general do not start doing that, because it could be pretty chaotic with too many unentered dogs. But it should be different if you are getting ready to show and want your dog to have as much exposure to everything as possible. I've done it just so my guy is used to lounging ring side and getting used to everything around him a few months to a year before we start showing. 

Your dog will still be a bit more hyped up about to a different place, but you can definitely get her past any spookiness about getting into a car, driving a distance, going into a strange place, and being around a human and dog zoo. 

If you are uncomfortable about sneaking your dog in to a few trials in the area, the thing to do is load up on as many fun matches as possible in different places.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Lots of people bring their young future show dogs to shows. I find it very helpful! you just have to make sure there are no AKC reps there. As far as the way she acted, remember she is still a puppy and even though she may be trained well on all the exercises they do in rally nov, she still has a puppy brain.

Keep up the good work though, she will get it and you will do great!!

Happy training


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

She's still young and it might have been overwhelming for her. Plus if you were feeling anxious about your first dog show she probably could sense that. I entered Dodger in rally novice A last summer after he won "top dog" in his rally class, and he was lunging at the end of his leash and pouncing on the signs - a crowd gathered and everyone was laughing at his antics. I think I had over-trained him in the weeks prior to the trial and he was bored with it by the time we went in the ring. Last week I entered him in novice with a different organization and only did a little bit of warm up before hand. When we went in the ring he was so eager to perform. 

Keep working with her in different environments and pay careful attention to what things stress her out. Then you can work on desensitizing her to working around those stressors. Be mindful of your own stress too and remember to keep having fun with it!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

You are all so right, I'm sure we were both nervous in that new environment. Ellie has come to very busy training nights at the club but has only waited in her crate for a handful of times while I helped teach the 4-H class. Then we get out and go right into her normal class. Lots going on but I've never sat by her crate while and such so that was new as well. I well meaning friend kept whispering helpful hints the last 5-10 minutes before I went in and I know I was getting worried. I tried to be calm but my guess is you are all right and she picked up on it. 

I like your ideas of being sneaky and letting her get used to the environment. As much as I thought she was used to the commotion I think it was a different vibe for her all around.

Not giving up - but hated to see her so worked up. She was pulling forward, pulling out, just in general not keeping with me at all. I'm telling folks she had a blonde moment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> A real trial is quite a leap from even fun matches. There is a lot more people. Strange people. Loud people. Intimidating dogs. And of course you might be a bit nervous and anxious yourself and she can feel that.
> 
> This is a bit complicated, because it technically isn't allowed to bring unentered dogs to shows and I hope people in general do not start doing that, because it could be pretty chaotic with too many unentered dogs. But it should be different if you are getting ready to show and want your dog to have as much exposure to everything as possible. I've done it just so my guy is used to lounging ring side and getting used to everything around him a few months to a year before we start showing.
> 
> ...


I have entered unlimited entry trials with dogs not intending to go in the ring - for the sole purpose of having the right to be on show grounds and have my crate set up. I let the ring stewards know I have scratched, but use my time there for the atmosphere and noise.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with all the comments about a trial being a different experience. Even for experienced handlers, each new dog has their own needs at a show. Warm ups, crate times, out of crate time, some dogs need to be left in cars and brought in to show and then back to the car.

It is stressful; you've paid money, driven perhaps for hours, the eating schedule is off, they are then in the riing with the person who may be nervous (you) and a person who may be fed up/stern or very friendly (the judge). You wait to go into the ring etc etc People are nervous and it does affect the atmosphere as do people rushing about.

As I mentioned above, I'll make entries without intending to show - this way no on can say my dog does not belong on the grounds 

For some dogs it is easy and for others, not so much. Good luck!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Make sure you take advantage of all the C match ringtime that you can get at lots of these shows! It may not be rally time, but it does help. I usually work on one or two things quickly, and then play with the my dog.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Susan - what is C match ringtime? Showing my ignorance again! 

Did I mention I even had my number on the wrong arm? Looking forward to the next show where I have a little more than NO experience!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is ring time you can buy after all the obedience judging is complete. You usually pay $5 for 5 minutes. You can have someone call for you, or just do whatever you want. Not every club has someone available to call though, but there is usually someone there that will do it for you if you want. It is just whatever you feel like doing in your 5 minutes. You can work on whatever, or if you just wanted to sit in the middle of the ring, and pet your dog you could. It is your time. Someone is always there timing you, and they let you know when your time is up. It is well worth the money if you are willing to sit around and wait. Not all clubs do it though.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Invite lots of dog walking buddies to come to a training session and do EVERYTHING they can think of on the other side of the gates. Correct (in the way that works best for your dog!) Repeat.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can empathize with you...my first time in an obedience trial I was quite certain we would walk away with HIT. HA! Try a 171. I very quickly learned how different showing is from training, especially for a newbie handler. My dog was also about the same age as Ellie, which is still very young. I find they handle the pressure better when they are a little older.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

She is still SO young! They do mature and grow so much. Casey's first fun match in rally was at about that age, and he was WILD! So different from how he was when in class or training. It was such an eye opener for NOVICE A handler, ME! Don't expect too much, too soon. Use matches/fun trials as training ops, not mini trials. Give Treats when appropriate, correct when appropriate. All things I wish I would have done more then with Casey. With Sam, I am playing, playing, playing!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Storee is four and just starting to get into working and being more reliable. Give her time. If you can enter her in fun matches or other events do so, even if it's just to scratch and sit around for the day. In Canada there are 'exhibition only' entries where you just pay a fee and can come down for the day and hang out and train around the rings and such, many handlers do that. Try attending dog events that are busy too, like fundraisers and such and work it like a show. It may be an idea to simply let her do that for a while, keep training up and then go in and do things.

That's my idea anyway. Storee even a few months ago at the park would do a bit of work then bugger off and do her thing, tonight she was velcro dog even though I wasn't paying much attention to her. Mind you she did leave to go drag her belly through some mud....


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your words of wisdom. I'm planning on using many of the ideas you have suggested. We are not showing again for a couple of months at least while we work on things like attention. I plan to go to more run throughs and sneak in with friends to a couple of shows to soak up the atmosphere. Honestly this was probably a good thing as it showed where I needed to focus. She knows the signs but was not 'with' me anywhere like I thought she was. So we will work on paying attention even when it is much more exciting to see all the action!


----------

